# I know you're all probably sick of seeing it...



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

...but I can't get over how well Bilt Hamber Finis Wax has worked on top of SRP. My car's 30 year old paint easily looks the nicest on the street. Only a couple of hours effort as well.

Ok I promise to go away now for a bit and stop spamming the forum with old cars lol.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Lovely car that you are right to be proud of. Mom used to have a Maestro, albeit just a cooking-spec. Nice to see a modern classic cared for amidst a sea of lease plan specials.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Love it!

I remember you from the old Megs UK forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

President Swirl said:


> Lovely car that you are right to be proud of. Mom used to have a Maestro, albeit just a cooking-spec. Nice to see a modern classic cared for amidst a sea of lease plan specials.


Top comment :thumb:


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Lovely car that you are right to be proud of. Mom used to have a Maestro, albeit just a cooking-spec. Nice to see a modern classic cared for amidst a sea of lease plan specials.


Two kind of visual reactions when I go out in it: 1) by far the most common reaction: no reaction, because most folks aren't 'car' people let alone 'old car' people, 2) 'WTF is that?!': commonly middle-aged men (ie my age, pushing 50) who remember their grandad owning a 1.3 in 1988.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Love it!
> 
> I remember you from the old Megs UK forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi Lee, yep same guy I'm still here, and tbf I still use quite a bit of Megs. Shame the UK Meg's forum died. I guess someone in charge decided it wasn't busy enough to keep it going.


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't get bored of seeing this, a car from a very special era. There's a cherished 1987 Sierra Cosworth & Ferrari F355 that a chap usually brings out a fair bit during the best of the summer days we get here around my way, absolutely jaw dropping.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll never get bored of looking at classic's like this cherished example, it looks the business


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

DSK said:


> I don't get bored of seeing this, a car from a very special era. There's a cherished 1987 Sierra Cosworth & Ferrari F355 that a chap usually brings out a fair bit during the best of the summer days we get here around my way, absolutely jaw dropping.


Cheers. Nice Series 1 RST round these parts in white, along with a late-reg Sierra Cosworth. Makes my day to see them during the summer season. All special cars from a special era, to me. But...I'm very conscious of the fact I was also in my most impressionable years when these cars were current and on the roads everywhere (early teens - early 20s). Lots of young people 20-30 years younger than me are very rightly looking at today's modern cars in the same way I drooled over 80s and early 90s cars, and in 20 years time these are the years/cars they will be reminiscing about.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Lovely. And it's refreshing to be taken back to a simpler time when just one tailpipe was all a hot hatch required! I get quite nostalgic looking at this but then I remember how you couldn't tune and balance the twin carbs on my 1600, how the fuel line used to love to leak all over the hot exhaust, how the window leaked..........


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Lovely car mate put as many pics up as you want, my old man almost bought one of these but went for a brg Montego instead, was better for pulling a caravan they had at the time 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Stunning hats off


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks Stunning.SJ.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking very good - and def cleanest / shiniest car on street


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Bulkhead said:


> Lovely. And it's refreshing to be taken back to a simpler time when just one tailpipe was all a hot hatch required! I get quite nostalgic looking at this but then I remember how you couldn't tune and balance the twin carbs on my 1600, how the fuel line used to love to leak all over the hot exhaust, how the window leaked..........


Yeah it's strange that most people's memories of the MG Maestro are of the underdeveloped and troublesome MG1600 with its twin Webber carbs and its host of problems, yet it was only on sale for 18 months before it was replaced by the immeasurably better two litre EFi, which was on sale for seven years


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Now that is stunning pal.

No more MOT's also for you now!!! :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, what can I add to what's already been said on a stunning example like this. :argie: spam us as much as you like with this car :lol: we are car people on here and this is the place to get proper reactions and not from the so called non car people for whom we can never relate too. Fabulous example indeed and I sure bet it shames most, if not all cars down your street.


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

my first car right there


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!

Is this going to be at MG live this weekend?


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Now that is stunning pal.
> 
> No more MOT's also for you now!!! :lol:


Rolling 40 years, same as road tax, so quite a while to go yet.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

petemattw said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Is this going to be at MG live this weekend?


No mate, not this year.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Well, what can I add to what's already been said on a stunning example like this. :argie: spam us as much as you like with this car :lol: we are car people on here and this is the place to get proper reactions and not from the so called non car people for whom we can never relate too. Fabulous example indeed and I sure bet it shames most, if not all cars down your street.


Cheers Soul Boy.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Proper car that!!

Get some more pics up, and the interior too!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

G51 NAV said:


> Cheers Soul Boy.


You're most welcome


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

This IS the place to show off your handiwork, so if someone doesn't like it then they can always look elsewhere.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

G51 NAV said:


> No mate, not this year.


Shame, I'm there Saturday. Would be nice to see it in the flesh


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Naddy37 said:


> Proper car that!!
> 
> Get some more pics up, and the interior too!


Most recent decent interior pics are of its 2016 agreed insurance valuation. Not a huge amount to write home about on the inside tbh; typical 80s grey plastic. First thing I ever get asked at a car show is "_does it still have the talking dash pal_" but the digital 'talking' dash that shall we say 'more senior' folks remember from the very earliest MG Maestros was discontinued as an option five years before MG Turbos were made.

Photos were taken in August 2016 on an overcast day, which was actually very good really because they weren't shadowy or too contrasty. Car was wearing Meguiar's Ultimate Liquid Wax, which I never fully got on with, because like most Meguiar's liquid sealants, the carrier always seem to leave a cloudy haze on the panels which needs detailer to clean off. Their paste waxes never have this problem however, and I've been a satisfied long time user of both #16 and #26

More pics so you young 'uns can revel in the 80s-ness and you not so young 'uns can, well, relive the 80s-ness:


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

This car is in amazing condition!! Only 30k miles too!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

dannyd21 said:


> This car is in amazing condition!! Only 30k miles too!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Thanks Danny. Put on nearly another 100 miles since those photos though, so I've seen the clock read '30xxx' for the last time.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh... Wow, wow, wow!

I don't visit here as frequently as I used to, but what a pleasure to stumble upon this Gem!!

I remember you from the Meguiars days John, back when I had the Daimler. NovalutionGSI from the Megs forum actually works at the same company as me now. I'm trying to remember the other members, I think there was a Howie (the chap with the Mazda) and a few other regulars.

It was such a shame the Meguiars forum closed down, but this one is so much more popular.

Your car is looking stunning John, I cannot believe you still have it. Your work is a real testament to you and I take my hat off to your dedication and hard work!!!


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

You are right to be proud - a classic car in concours condition. Lovely. :buffer:


----------

